# Aspire Sports Academy - Doha, Qatar



## suzan (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

great!i love it!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

*Location:* Sports City, Doha, Qatar

This is the *World's largest Sports Dome*


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

that looks pretty neat


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

very futuristic, i love it!


----------

